

Attack code for Firefox zero-day goes wild, says researcher - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/18/firefox_zero_day_report/

======
ZeroGravitas
"Attack code for sale, says malware author" is probably a more accurate
headline. I'm not sure why the register feels giving them free PR is
responsible.

